# Black pollen in honey



## Cdnbeekeeper

dmharvey said:


> Is it normal to have dark or black pollen in honey


My bees were collecting this Black/Dark purple pollen from I believe poppies among a few other flowers.. It is possible if you crushed/spun a cell with the pollen into the honey. 

I have a question though, is it store bought or local honey? (Raw, filtered etc)


----------



## Vance G

The tiny black flecks in your honey may be tiny pieces of cocoon from cells where larvae were raised or ash from your smoker.


----------

